# Every time I report someone for open container my rating goes down 0.1



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Why do they let people you report, who clearly have no respect for you or your car, rate you?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Please clearify. 

Do you allow them in with the open container and drive them; or do you tell them to chuck or drink the drink before entering ?


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Please clearify.
> 
> Do you allow them in with the open container and drive them; or do you tell them to chuck or drink the drink before entering ?


 They sneak it in, hide it from me, and then I find empty beer cans shoved in my seat back pocket.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hhggh said:


> They sneak it in, hide it from me, and then I find empty beer cans shoved in my seat back pocket.


Got it. If you find that stuff right after their ride and can prove it's them; stick them with a cleaning fee too


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

I think when you report a pax, uber/lyft will contact them...which leads to retaliation. Stop shuttling drunks around if you can, they are the worst. Also, you have a rear view mirror, use it!


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> I think when you report a pax, uber/lyft will contact them...which leads to retaliation. Stop shuttling drunks around if you can, they are the worst. Also, you have a rear view mirror, use it!


I'm trying to. This was on Friday afternoon. I don't even work nights. I use it, but I have an suv with passenger seats in the back so it's not as easy to see as a sedan. It's extremely easy for someone to sneak a beer in. I don't do pat downs. They can see my eyes themselves in the rear view


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hhggh said:


> Why do they let people you report, who clearly have no respect for you or your car, rate you?


Uber has WAYS TO PUNISH YOU !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why report them?

I agree with Bpr2 
Get the cleaning fee if you can. Then it's worth the possible retaliation. 
But reporting them does nothing.

If they already did the deed, then let it be. 
They got over on you. Move on


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Hhggh said:


> Why do they let people you report, who clearly have no respect for you or your car, rate you?


This happens with me a lot 
But i get cleaning fees out of them
I really no more care about ratings
Ratings is Uber tool to bully us and when the time comes and they try to deactivate me for no clear reason I will file a law suit I am well prepared for that
Now I am just keep driving as long they let me do so


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Why you ask? Simple..Uber doesn't give a flying rat’s rear end about any of us! Just ignore them and their rating system..rate everyone who is disrespectful a 1 and send a message to have them blocked.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> I think when you report a pax, uber/lyft will contact them...which leads to retaliation. Stop shuttling drunks around if you can, they are the worst. Also, you have a rear view mirror, use it!


And get a rear view mirror two way dash cam.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I notice everytime I climb to five * for lyft the very next day someone gives a 4* and drops to 4.94.....been like weeks now, 5, 4.9, 5, every other day for two weeks...kinda weird


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hit em' up for a cleaning fee, complain about their behavior and you most def get a 1star. That's why I try to wait a few days hopefully they have rated me by then


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Hit em' up for a cleaning fee, complain about their behavior and you most def get a 1star. That's why I try to wait a few days hopefully they have rated me by then


I can get a cleaning fee for one piece of trash left behind?


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hhggh said:


> They sneak it in, hide it from me, and then I find empty beer cans shoved in my seat back pocket.


Uber needs to end this whole ratings-change functionality. Neither end should be able to go back in and essentially play a game of Fk/Fk. 
"Oh, well I know if I down-rate him he's gonna down-rate me.....so.....FIVE STARS it is ! But wait.......why did my rating drop a full point ? Cuz that dirty scumbag ONE STARRRED MEEEEE !!!!! Well, FK HIM !!! One star right backatcha !!!"
And so on, and so on, and so on........



Hhggh said:


> I can get a cleaning fee for one piece of trash left behind?


It wasn't a suggestion. Eber was laying out different legitimate things you might do that will surely get you a one star after the fact.



UberMensch3000 said:


> Uber needs to end this whole ratings-change functionality. Neither end should be able to go back in and essentially play a game of Fk/Fk.
> "Oh, well I know if I down-rate him he's gonna down-rate me.....so.....FIVE STARS it is ! But wait.......why did my rating drop a full point ? Cuz that dirty scumbag ONE STARRRED MEEEEE !!!!! Well, FK HIM !!! One star right backatcha !!!"
> And so on, and so on, and so on........
> 
> It wasn't a suggestion. Eber was laying out different legitimate things you might do that will surely get you a one star after the fact.


I once got $20 for spilled water due to it having SATURATED my seat and ending my night. Sure, I COULD have driven with a towel over it .......and gotten some other one-star and professionalism ding down the road. $80 for the jackass that dumped an entire beer while trying to text his frat brothers and thus ended my Alumni Week Family Day profiteering. Took a week and a case of Febreze to get rid of the smell. Hardly covered by the $80 in any way



Hhggh said:


> Why do they let people you report, who clearly have no respect for you or your car, rate you?


IMO, the issue lies with the ability to go back and change the initial rating. That and the fact that unlike the drivers, pax can rate/not rate/wait til Armageddon to rate. They should have to rate immediately following the trip and be locked out of any other functionality BEFORE they do and be unable to change it afterwards. That's really the only way to end the back and forth and actually get REAL honest ratings, also IMO


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Uber needs to end this whole ratings-change functionality. Neither end should be able to go back in and essentially play a game of Fk/Fk.
> "Oh, well I know if I down-rate him he's gonna down-rate me.....so.....FIVE STARS it is ! But wait.......why did my rating drop a full point ? Cuz that dirty scumbag ONE STARRRED MEEEEE !!!!! Well, FK HIM !!! One star right backatcha !!!"
> And so on, and so on, and so on........
> 
> ...


You're right. We really just need to stop caring about our ratings.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

X


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Uber needs to end this whole ratings-change functionality. Neither end should be able to go back in and essentially play a game of Fk/Fk.
> "Oh, well I know if I down-rate him he's gonna down-rate me.....so.....FIVE STARS it is ! But wait.......why did my rating drop a full point ? Cuz that dirty scumbag ONE STARRRED MEEEEE !!!!! Well, FK HIM !!! One star right backatcha !!!"
> And so on, and so on, and so on........
> 
> ...


Pax and drivers haven't been able to go back and change ratings for months.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Pax and drivers haven't been able to go back and change ratings for months.


https://help.uber.com/h/a139da41-17b0-49ef-b226-0a8587b08178

I've changed on fairly recently. Certainly within a "months" timeframe. But I'm out on the East coast. Different market. Might be the case here by now. I don't typically change ratings so maybe, but the Uber website seems to suggest otherwise


----------

